# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين ليبيا >  قانون رقم 70لسنة 1973م في شأن إقامة حد الزنا وتعديل بعض أحكام قانون العقوبات الليبي

## هيثم الفقى

قانون رقم 70لسنة 1973م في شأن إقامة حد الزنا وتعديل بعض أحكام قانون العقوبات الليبي
باسم الشعب
مجلس قيادة الثورة،
نزولاً على أحكام الشريعة الإسلامية الغراء.
واستجابة لرغبة الشعب العربي المسلم في الجمهورية العربية الليبية.
وتأكيداً لما تقضي به المادة السادسة من دستور اتحاد الجمهوريات العربية.
وبعد الاطلاع على الإعـلان الدستوري الصـادر في 2شوال 1389هـ. الموافق 11 ديسمبر 1969 م.
وعلى قرار مجلس قيادة الثورة الصادر في 9 رمضان 1391 هـ. الموافق 28 أكتوبر 71 م. بتشكيل لجان لمراجعة التشريعات وتعديلها بما يتفق مع المبادئ الأساسية للشريعة الإسلامية، وعلى قانون العقوبات الصادر في 21 ربيع الأول 1373 هـ. الموافق 28 نوفمبر 1953 م. والقوانين المعدلة له.
وعلى قانون الإجراءات الجنائية الصادر في 21 ربيع الأول 73 هـ. الموافق 28 نوفمبر 53 م. والقوانين المعدلة له.
وعلى ما انتهت إليه اللجنة العليا لمراجعة التشريعات وفقاً لقرار مجلس قيادة الثورة الصادر في 9 رمضان 91 هـ. الموافق 28 أكتوبر 1971 م. المشار إليه، وبناء على ما عرضه وزير العدل وموافقة رأي مجلس الوزراء.
أصدر القانون الآتي
مادة (1)
تعـريـف
الزنا هو أن يأتي رجل وامرأة فعل الجماع بغير أن تكون بينهما علاقة الزوجية المشروعة.
مادة (2)
حـد الزنـا
1 -يحد الزاني بالجلد مائة جلدة ويجوز تعزيره بالحبس مع الجلد.
2 -ويشترط أن يكون الفاعل عاقلاً أتم ثماني عشرة سنة من عمره وقصد ارتكاب الفعل.
مادة (3)
تعزير الفاعل الذي لم يتم الثامنة عشرة
إذا كان الجاني في المادة السابقة لم يتم الثامنة عشرة سنة يعزر على الوجه الآتي :
1 - إذا كان قد أتم السابعة من عمره ولم يتم الخامسة عشرة يعزر بالتوجيه والتوعية والتأنيب ويجوز إذا تجاوز العاشرة تعزيره بالضرب بما يناسب سنه.
2 - وإذا كان قد أتم الخامسة عشرة يعزر بالضرب.
3 - وفي الحالتين السابقتين إذا تكرر ارتكاب الجريمة يحكم على الجاني بالضرب بما يناسب سنه فإذا كان قد تجاوز العاشرة يحكم عليه كذلك بالإيواء في إصلاحية قانونية.
4 - وتعد التعازير المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة مجرد إجراءات تأديبية.
مادة (4)
نوع جريمة الزنا
تعتبر جناية جريمة الزنا المنصوص عليها في المادة الثانية من هذا القانون.
مادة (5)
تعدد الجرائم والعقوبات
1-إذا ارتبطت أو تعددت جرائم الجاني المعاقب عليها حداً يعاقب على الوجه الآتي:-
أ) إذا كانت العقوبات متحدة الجنس ومتساوية القدر وقعت عقوبة واحدة.
ب) وإذا كانت العقوبات متحدة الجنس ومتفاوتة القدر وقعت العقوبة الأشد.
ج) وإذا كانت العقوبات مختلفة الجنس وقعت جميعها.
2 - أما إذا كان من بين الجرائم المنسوبة إلى الجاني جرائم أخرى معاقب عليها بموجب قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر فتوقع عقوبات الحدود وفقاً لأحكام الفقرة السابقة وذلك دون إخلال بالعقوبات المقررة للجرائم الأخرى.
3 - وتجب عقوبة القتل ( الإعدام ) حداً أو قصاصاً أو تعزيراً كل العقوبات الأخرى.
مادة (6)
ثبات وحتمية عقوبة الحد
لا يجوزالأمر بايقاف تنفيذ عقوبة الحد المنصوص عليها في هذا القانون ولا استبدال غيرها بها ولا تخفيضها ولا العفو عنها.
مادة ( 6 ) مكرر
تثبت جريمة الزنا المنصوص عليها في المادة الأولى من هذا القانون باعتراف الجاني أو بشهادة أربعة شهود أو بأية وسيلة إثبات علمية.
مادة (7)
1- لا يجوز تنفيذ عقوبة الجلد إلا إذا أصبح الحكم الصادر بها نهائياً.
2- وتنفذ العقوبة بعد الكشف على المحكوم عليه طبياً وتقرير انتفاء الخطورة مـن
التنفيذ، ويتم التنفيذ في مركز الشرطة بحضور عضو النيابة المختص والطبيب المختص ويوقف الجلد كلما كانت فيه خطورة على المحكوم عليه، على أن يستكمل التنفيذ في وقت آخر.
3 - ويكون تنفيذ العقوبة بسوط متوسط من الجلد ذي طرف واحد وغير معقد ويجرد المحكوم عليه من الملابس التي تمنع وصول الألم إلى الجسم ويضرب ضربا معتدلاً ولا يمد فيه ويوزع الضرب على الجسم وتتقي المواضع المخوفة.
4 - وتجلد المرأة جالسة وهي مستورة الجسم ويوزع الضرب على ظهرها وكتفيها فقط ويؤجل تنفيذ عقوبة الجلد على الحامل إلى مابعد شهرين من الوضع.
5 - ولا يتم التنفيذ إلا بحضور طائفة من المسلمين.
مادة (8) تعديل في بعض أحكام قانون العقوبات
1 - تضاف فقرة رابعة إلى المادة 407 من قانون العقوبات بالنص الآتي :-
(( وكل من واقع إنساناً برضاه يعاقب هو وشريكه بالسجن مدة لا تزيد على خمس سنوات ))
2 - وتضاف فقرة رابعة إلى المادة 408 من القانون المذكور بالنص الآتي :-
(( وكل من هتك عرض إنسان برضاه يعاقب هو وشريكه بالحبس ))
مادة (9) إلغاء
تلغى المواد 399 و 400 و 401 و402 و 403 و 410 من قانون العقوبات.
مادة (10) إحالة
يطبق المشهور من أيسر المذاهب فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص خاص في هذا القانون بالنسبة إلى جريمة الزنا المعاقب عليها حدا ً،فإذا لم يوجد نص في المشهور طبقت أحكام قانون العقوبات.
أما بالنسبة إلى الإجراءات فيطبق في شأنها أحكام قانون الإجراءات الجنائية فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص في هذا القانون.
ولا تخل أحكام هذا القانون بأحكام قانون العقوبات أو أي قانون آخر وذلك فيما لم يرد بشأنه نص في هذا القانون.
مادة (11)
على جميع الوزراء تنفيذ هذا القانون ويعمل به بعد ثلاثين يوما ً من تاريخ نشره بالجريدة الرسمية.
صدر في 6 رمضان المبارك 1393 هـ.
الموافق 2 أكتوبر 1973 م.

----------


## الاستاذ منصور

السلام عليكم ممكن يا اخى هيثم او جميع الاعضاء مخلص بسيط عن قانون العقوبات لكل من : الخمرة والسرقة والزنا بس لو فيه امكانية باللغة الانجليزية وبارك الله فيكم وتكونو عملتو خير لي اخوكم . يا ريت هلى عنده يرسلنى على ايميلى ضروري . ehwidii@yahoo.com

----------

